# Ann Summers



## sasha1 (May 14, 2009)

A family are driving behind an ann summers delivery lorry when a large dildo flies out and hits there windscreen. To hide her embarrassment the mother says to the children 'That was a big insect'. To which the 7year old son replies, 'I'm surprised it could fly with a cock that size...'


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

That's the funniest thing I've heard for ages! Thank you!!


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

seconded that was great x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

ha ha classic


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

top joke!!!!!


----------



## bev (May 14, 2009)

Marvellous! Bev


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant - I shall take that to work tomorrow!


----------



## bev (May 14, 2009)

What the cock? Or the joke.....


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

bev said:


> What the cock? Or the joke.....



If I had the former Bev that would come with me too


----------



## Northerner (May 15, 2009)

Corrine said:


> If I had the former Bev that would come with me too



...so to speak...!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 15, 2009)

Ahem.... i think you are in the wrong thread people


----------



## Corrine (May 15, 2009)

Northerner said:


> ...so to speak...!



Whoops - I'm now definitely getting my coat.....


----------



## katie (May 15, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha the replies made me LOL


----------

